# Care for Phragmipedium Andean tears



## AnnCha (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello! I will receive my first phrag ever within a month! It's a Andean Tears, I would love to get some helping advise regarding; light, water, fertilizer, potting material, humidity. I have a lot of different potting material at home, such as: Seramis, Greenmix, Spaghnum moss, perlite, Epiweb, medium and fine bark mix. I've heard that limestone could be a really good potting material? I would love to get advise from anyone that has good experience with this kind of hybrid. 
Thank you


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2011)

There are probably as many different advices for Phrag mixes as there are ingredients. And they probably all work, depending on your conditions. My advice is that a Phrag mix should allow for good drainage yet hold moisture, and also allow for the roots to breathe (allow for air movement through the roots).


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2011)

Water, drain water, water, (repeat). dont let media become too soggy. I think it depends on the size for Pk hybrid seedlings I'm liking the rockwool and diatomite mix.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is what I wrote to Jason Fischer when he asked me how I grow the Andean Tears that was in bloom a few months ago.

Light: very bright. I don't grow in a greenhouse but under lights in the basement. The plant is near T5 tubes (around 2500 and 7000K. Don't remember well. A mix of 2 kinds of temperature) and receive also light from a 1000 W HPS lamp. Here are the plants that can bloom under such light: Some Catts, Neos. Actually my Andean Tears receive more light than Encyclia mariae and many Neofinetias. 

Many growing conditions are very different in summer and in winter. 

Summer: Temp: day: 27 to 30 C. Night: 18 to 21 C. Photoperiod: 15 to 16 hours/day

Winter: day: 23-25. Night: 13-14 C. Photoperiod: 11 hours/day. Beginning in november.

HR: 60 to 75% all year long. 

Watering: 2 times a week with well water or sometimes with water from a dehumidifier. The plant is always standing in 1 to 1 1/2 inches (2,5 to 4 cm) water in a saucer (water is from a dehumidifier).

Repotting: Usually I repot Phrags every year.... That one have been repotted 2 times in the last months before blooming ...a "mistake"....The buds were initiated soon after the second repotting. 

Potting medium: something like medium and bark, LECA, perlite, sphagnum, chopped rockwool. A corse mix but with very good water retention. Recepies are never the same... Oyster shell on top of the mix since the last few months. I think I add dolomite lime last year. 

Fertilizer: I always flush with plain water first and add fertilizer after that. Usually 75 ppm N. I use a lot of different fertilizers (some women like to go shopping shoes; I like to go shopping orchids and fertilizers). I always alternate mineral and organic fertilizer (one week I use one type, the other week I use another kind). When I use mineral fertlizer, I always add silicone to the solution. I must say I always add a stuff I would call "purin d'algues" (a secret for flowering that grex???). You know that kind of magical mixture we try to create.... Mostly dehydrated granular seeweed with water....Stir every day or 2.... Wait a few days or weeks before the first use.... The smell is horrible! I add that stuff every time I fertilize. I always inocculate new batch with the old mixture. Microbiologist would like to take a look at that stuff!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## AnnCha (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you Erythrone! Do you think it likes to be in a rainforest terrarium (with misting several times a day)? Or is that too much humidity?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 26, 2011)

At least as important as humidity is air movement. So three questions for you:
1. do you have a fan in this terrarium?
2. how big is the terrarium? Phrags get to be fairly large plants.
3. Phrags need good drainage. Can you provide that in your terarium?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2011)

This plant will be very big at bloom size.


----------



## AnnCha (Aug 27, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> At least as important as humidity is air movement. So three questions for you:
> 1. do you have a fan in this terrarium?
> 2. how big is the terrarium? Phrags get to be fairly large plants.
> 3. Phrags need good drainage. Can you provide that in your terarium?



1. Yes I do have a fan in the terrarium and ventilation on top of the terrarium (partly opened ceiling)
2. The terrarium is 90x45x90 cm. A Exo-terra terrarium
3. I will let the pot stand on something so water can run through and out


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't know for the terrarium. Some Phrags are prone to bacterial rot. But I never had problem with that disease in that plant yet.

Pay attention to overcrowding in the terrarium... And what about lights? Do you have fluorescent bulbs?


----------



## AnnCha (Aug 27, 2011)

yes I have fluorescent bulbs, but the questrion is if the Phrag likes that environment-getting misty rain 7 times a day?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2011)

AnnCha said:


> 1. Yes I do have a fan in the terrarium and ventilation on top of the terrarium (partly opened ceiling)
> 2. The terrarium is 90x45x90 cm. A Exo-terra terrarium
> 3. I will let the pot stand on something so water can run through and out



I'm not sure which dimension is which, but if the height is 90 cm, it should be OK. But if the height is 45 cm, that will be a little short, IMO.



AnnCha said:


> yes I have fluorescent bulbs, but the questrion is if the Phrag likes that environment-getting misty rain 7 times a day?



I'd say "no" on that one.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 28, 2011)

AnnCha said:


> yes I have fluorescent bulbs, but the questrion is if the Phrag likes that environment-getting misty rain 7 times a day?


I'd say NO also, sounds like it would barely get dry before it gets another misting rain, the crowns of mature growths as well as immature might not ever dry out & you'll have rot problems for sure.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Perfect formula for rotting the plants. I never mist my phrags unless they're outside and the weather is too hot. Never inside.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 28, 2011)

I am with Shiva, Goldenrose and Dot: Not a good idea!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnCha (Aug 28, 2011)

Heard!  My precious plant will not be joining my moisture loving plants in the terrarium. Thanks for all answers!


----------

